# more LBT bag pr0n



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I couldn't decide which color I wanted more... so I got them both!!! 

http://lbtinc.com/bags-backpacks-packs/bags/load-out-bags/enhanced-warfighter-load-out-bag-cb.html

free shipping in CONUS! that sealed the deal for me, I was at wallyworld today and got 100 round value packs of .223 and wasn't really looking to spend more money, but LBT has my email and they know what daddy likes... o.0

I swear one of these times they are just going to email me "we thought we'd save you the trouble... it's billed to your primary card and you'll have it a couple days." :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You know... 

I'll be more than happy to take the one you later decide you don't like.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So this is a bag that holds edible crustaceans? Oh wait you mean pOrn not prOn (prawn). :teehee:

On another diversity related and politically correct side note. When I see LBT my mind immediately went to LBT - Lesbian Bisexual Transgendered. Apparently I have been a law enforcement administrator too long. :gaah:

Those bags look pretty kick ass however. May have to invest in one. This one looks ESPECIALLY appealing.

http://lbtinc.com/bags-backpacks-pa...-wheeled-load-out-bag-with-padding-11428.html


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry, I know what you mean... it's actually pr0n tho, old school IT reference, and someone may correct me, I assume that it was always spelled that way since the characters were intentionally mixed with letters and numbers *AND* transposed.... as opposed to transgender... channeling the Seinfeld show... "not that there's anything wrong with that..." which was their way of talking about uncomfortable situations regarding other pplz sexuality preferences and stuff I guess.

here in lovely SoCal I've learned that it's not only LBT, it's also LGBT, GLOBE, and there are others... anyway... so much for the sensitivity awareness part lol. If they want to buy really sweet gear bags, they should invest some of their hard earned dollars too!

I looked at that medium loadout bag very closely tonight too!!! I have the large bag which i had linked in a thread some months ago. I think the price was the same, and it is a 40 inch bag, I *LOVE* it~ it's GREAT!

Since I just got the ammo and the other bags (as well as one I didnt link tonight) I was thinking I would skip the medum bag. Plus... I'm trying to talk myself out of buying an MBB knife.

They have youtubes showing them using that knife to cut a piece of 1/4 inch plate steel off like it was a slice of cheese, and then they smash it through the plate steel using the point. in both cases both the edge and the point are INTACT!!!!! NOT repairable by factory if you do this, NOT we proved this so you dont have to... it just freakin worked. it's amazing. Oh yeah, they also used an Olympic weight bar to hang 600 lbs off the knife and while there was a little flex with the weight on it, it didnt bend and returned to zero after the weight was removed, and then they did the stress tests. 

I'm derailing my own thread 

Anyway... enjoy the bags, if you can use a top notch bag, this is a fantastic price point and free shipping. I hope it helps


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> You know...
> 
> I'll be more than happy to take the one you later decide you don't like.


nice try!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> nice try!!


Hey! It was worth a shot. 

Still serious about you, the Lady, pup and kitty bugging out here with us if you need to.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the bags arrive tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing what they can hold and do!

the anxiety builds....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

They arrived today! All I can think is they are very spacious inside, these are perfect! 

The photos were a little confusing on the website, if you followed the original link, I couldnt figure out what the deal was with the back back shoulder straps showing on one bag but not the other. So there's a pocket that they stow in that keeps them out of the way and standard quick release buckle clips to keep everything cinched down and not coming out of the pocket.

There's 4 mesh pockets inside the bag, pretty large, slightly expandable. large enough to hold standard paper 8.5x11.

There's 2 pockets fore and aft that can hold a pair of combat boots and I was skeptical at first but they easily hold a pair of boots. wasnt difficult at all to put a pair in a pocket, plenty of room!

Overall, I'm giving this ***** 5 stars! this is a lot of bag for the money

If they are still on sale and you need a gear bag, I can strongly recommend this! :beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> They arrived today! All I can think is they are very spacious inside, these are perfect!
> 
> The photos were a little confusing on the website, if you followed the original link, I couldnt figure out what the deal was with the back back shoulder straps showing on one bag but not the other. So there's a pocket that they stow in that keeps them out of the way and standard quick release buckle clips to keep everything cinched down and not coming out of the pocket.
> 
> ...


Glad you like them. I might have to get a pair...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Glad you like them. I might have to get a pair...


you're right, you might... but you're not taking mine lol!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> you're right, you might... but you're not taking mine lol!


I know. I wouldn't take them unless you offered. I don't stand at the welfare office with my hand out.


----------

